# Red eyed blue baby



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I had only two babies, along with the parents, who survived the horror. this pairing of blue tris has not yielded much, but here's a little cutie from them:


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Well, your new stock will probably all be extremely strong. What a cute little baby you have there.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Thank you. She's a wonderful mood lifter too.


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

You definitely need a little moodlifter after what's happened recently moustress, she is gorgeous!!


----------



## jessilynn (Jul 9, 2010)

Is she dove?


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

She's from a tricolor pairing of two marked blues; she's a diluted splashed blue, probably c^h c^e, which would account for the red eyes and the lightness of her coat.


----------



## NuttySian (Sep 1, 2010)

How cute is she! :love1


----------



## countrygall721 (Oct 26, 2010)

Such a precious little mousie.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks, guys. I'm still feeling very low about what happening a week ago tonight....I should have checked on them earlier in the day. the arthritis in my hips is so bad that I avoid stairs except when necessary, which means that most days I don't go to the mousery at all until night time, when I do the mousework. I should check on them at least once earlier in the day, and I'm going to try to do that. It makes me question my fitness for keeping a large number of meeces. This is unacceptable, what happened. I was irresponsible and the mousies suffered. I've either got to change my ways or back way off from breeding.


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

If she was just c'h c'e then that would not account for the red eyes.

Are you sure her line does not carry pink eyes? She is very pretty by the way.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks, WillowDragon. Um, I'm pretty sure there's no red eyed recessive in this trio. I expect the eyes to darken somewhat, but red eyes is very common in blue tri/splashed meeces. I had a bunch when I first started. One of those very old meeces survived the 'accident'. I had whole litters of red-eyed blues who also showed points. So I'm assuming that's what is showing in this baby.

Part of the problem with saying for sure what genes are acting here rests in my not knowing, and having no one to ask, about how the differ c locus dilutions affected the appearance. I was given next to no information on the genotypes of the three meeces I got from NY, much less any info on how the different dilutions worked singly or together. I did not not know that two of the meeces I got were tri, as they had full C. So those were bred and eventually I noticed tri/splashed markings. I'm not real happy about that, as you can imagine. I'm just now starting to sort out the possible genotypes of my many, many tris.

I still think it's c^h, along with the c^e causing this pretty little thing to have such bright red eyes.We'll see what kind of pairing I can get for this one down the line a ways; I'd love to see that I have another mousie homozygous for pink eyes. I lost almost all of those. the only one that's ready to breed is Merritt, a marked curly champagne tan buck who is in with a beige/black tri doe and an agouti doe who carries pink eyes.


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

But c'e does not cause a mouse to have red eyes. Hence even the palest beige mouse still having dark eyes.

In fact, black eyed Siamese I believe are actually c'h c'e. And even blue point Siams that are pure c'h c'h still have black eyes.

Its an interesting thing  Its probable the Spl gene is messing with things... or maybe its simpley because its a pale mouse! I have known chocs that are too pale to have red looking eyes even though they have no genes to make the eyes red.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Hmmm...then I guess it's something about the tri genes that does it, like you said. (I should really drink both cups of coffee before posting here when I get up :roll: ).

Should just have said. "Yup!"


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Well, I'm flummoxed by this little boy. He's apparently a diluted argente of some sort, as he has pale blue at the roots. Maybe Aa bb c^ch c^e D* pp? Almost but not quite argente cream? He's a purdy little bugger, whatever he is!


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

> And even blue point Siams that are pure c'h c'h still have black eyes.


That should be red eyes.



> I have known chocs that are too pale to have red looking eyes even though they have no genes to make the eyes red.


chocolates can have ruby colored eyes from the chocolate gene.....blue never should though



> Maybe Aa bb c^ch c^e D* pp


Unless he is from a line that has c^ch and c^e both already linked with p...that combination of genetics is EXTREMELY unlikely. maybe they are c^h/c^h? If the mice from new york came from Mike Chiodo, he definitely has c^h in his tricolor line....and c^h is the only gene I'm aware of that creates good points. c^ch can be very slightly acromelanistic....but points from c^ch are going to be very very slight.

Oh, and the bandad hair appearance could be related to the blue gene itself...many blues are quite mealy, whether they are diluted or not, and can appear agoutiish


----------

